# Review: Proto CT + 09 Forces Set up. Rated: NC-17



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

LoL. Glad you liked it. I called the Skate Banana out on the hype as well as Unions. Needless to say, I made some enemies haha.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought them both in 09, apparently it was the "perfect set up", an all mtn destroying set up. Only thing I ended up destroying was my left ankle for 3 months.

Mervin can suck my nut. For 480 bucks you can get so much more.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

how does this compare to the evo? just out of curiosity? the evo is just a little softer?


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

East§ide said:


> how does this compare to the evo? just out of curiosity? the evo is just a little softer?


I haven't ridden the evo. But I thought the Proto was pretty flexy, it had great torsional flex and I feel like it's a great board for beginners all the way up to advanced riders. I'm guessing the evo is even softer. I thought the proto was noodley, so my guess is the evo is a total noodle.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Where were you riding at Beschatten? I just took my 154 Proto to an ice skating rink. (i mean big boulder). I thought it handled well in the horrid conditions. Once i had confidence in the ride it actually held a very strong edge. (unlike my friend who washed out on his toe edge, smacked his face and slid halfway down the hill, err mountain.)

Only thing i had to get used to was the dampening. Im coming from riding a Rossi Retox where you feel everything. The proto felt a little numb to me.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

rdot84 said:


> Where were you riding at Beschatten? I just took my 154 Proto to an ice skating rink. (i mean big boulder). I thought it handled well in the horrid conditions. Once i had confidence in the ride it actually held a very strong edge. (unlike my friend who washed out on his toe edge, smacked his face and slid halfway down the hill, err mountain.)
> 
> Only thing i had to get used to was the dampening. Im coming from riding a Rossi Retox where you feel everything. The proto felt a little numb to me.


I went over to Snowshoe, WV. was yoru friend on a proto ct? that sucks to hear hope hes alright.

dampening isnt too bad for me, guess im just heavier tho.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Beschatten said:


> I went over to Snowshoe, WV. was yoru friend on a proto ct? that sucks to hear hope hes alright.
> 
> dampening isnt too bad for me, guess im just heavier tho.


My friend is ok. Just a bruised ego. A lot of accidents up at boulder that night. Safety patrol was kept busy. He was riding a Rossi Premier 159.

Back to the board. Im 5'7 and i dont look like it but I actually weigh 190. The dampening is something i just need to get used to i guess. I also felt like it was a tad catchy. Not a very quick edge to edge. This could be because of the conditions tho. Im using 2010/11 Union Forces by the way.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

rdot84 said:


> My friend is ok. Just a bruised ego. A lot of accidents up at boulder that night. Safety patrol was kept busy. He was riding a Rossi Premier 159.
> 
> Back to the board. Im 5'7 and i dont look like it but I actually weigh 190. The dampening is something i just need to get used to i guess. I also felt like it was a tad catchy. Not a very quick edge to edge. This could be because of the conditions tho. Im using 2010/11 Union Forces by the way.


Wow really? edge-to-edge was okay for me. that's strange tho, you're 190 on a 154, which has deep sidecuts. should've been more responsive. might be that you're too heavy for the board?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beschatten said:


> I haven't ridden the evo. But I thought the Proto was pretty flexy, it had great torsional flex and I feel like it's a great board for beginners all the way up to advanced riders. I'm guessing the evo is even softer. I thought the proto was noodley, so my guess is the evo is a total noodle.


I think it depends on which size and weight. I'm 145 on a 152 evo and it is soft but not a noodle for sure. I was expecting it to be a noodle but it wasn't. No rails for me either so I sized up just a bit. Maybe a box but mostly i want to butter and goof around


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Of course its soft, noodly, and washes out on big carves. 200lb on a 157 is going to feel like that, NS or otherwise. Entertaining review though, I don't mean to sound like I have sand in my big and smashed out vagina. 

Not to hijack but what's the coverage at Snowshoe like?


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

jpb3 said:


> Of course its soft, noodly, and washes out on big carves. 200lb on a 157 is going to feel like that, NS or otherwise. Entertaining review though, I don't mean to sound like I have sand in my big and smashed out vagina.
> 
> Not to hijack but what's the coverage at Snowshoe like?


60 bucks a ticket. it sucks balls but it was the only mountain open at the time.

i wouldnt say washy on big carves, but you can feel it. i kinda knew i was getting myself into it though. i plan on losing some weight, dropping to 185 so it was more planning for the future haha.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Rode the CT again today. A few minor things I want to add. Ollies are a little gimp for me because there isn't enough tail to load. Board is poppy though when taking off with two feet.

Long radius carves are probably the easiest on this board as well as small radius turns (kinda carvey but sometimes skiddy).

Damp as fuck. It was slushy shit snow and it charged right through it. Hardly rattled me while going fast.

It can also be a bit grabby, I should detune my edges for this. I fell once today because of this. I was breaking heelside, and the board just grabbed the snow out of nowhere...Well, stopping instantly while breaking down from 30mph can only result in one thing. FACEPLANT. Hahaha. I think I flew forwards maybe 15 feet. Fuck that shit hurt when my adams apple landed on my fist.

Not as noodley as I first rode it. I widended out my stance to the max and this helped out a lot. Fucked with my ollies but helped with landings and coastin down mountains.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Beschatten said:


> Rode the CT again today. A few minor things I want to add. Ollies are a little gimp for me because there isn't enough tail to load. Board is poppy though when taking off with two feet.
> 
> Long radius carves are probably the easiest on this board as well as small radius turns (kinda carvey but sometimes skiddy).
> 
> ...


So its not just me who feels this board is a bit catchy at the most inopportune moments. I think im going to detune my edges too.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I felt the same with my Evo but not catchy. Whenever I flat based I would whip side to side erratically. I think this is due to the razor sharp edges I don't know. I'll have to detune the tip, tail and slightly the contact point (not majorly, just slightly). I hear this allows for edge hold still but smoother transitions.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> I felt the same with my Evo but not catchy. Whenever I flat based I would whip side to side erratically. I think this is due to the razor sharp edges I don't know. I'll have to detune the tip, tail and slightly the contact point (not majorly, just slightly). I hear this allows for edge hold still but smoother transitions.


Catchy might be the wrong word. I did notice the edges are ridiculously sharp. The board actually cut my hand when carrying it. My gloves didnt fair to much better. Never had a board with edges this sharp before.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

I didnt cut my hand on the board, but it is pretty sharp.

The first run of the day, I did notice that the board would sporadically shift around, but once I got used to it (4-5 runs later) I had to really muscle it with my legs. Then I got fed up with my little baby being a selfish little bitch and changed up some settings.

Settings before were: 18 front/-6 back, not rotated highbacks, about 23 inches wide.

Settings after: 18front, -9 back, rotated my highbacks, and maxed out the stance. After doing this, it was a breeze getting her down. She did still act grabby, but I just muscled through it.

I will be detuning the tip/nose and maybe half of the cambered zones. Not having a fucking fall like that again. I couldn't breathe for like 2 straight minutes.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Beschatten said:


> Rode the CT again today. A few minor things I want to add. Ollies are a little gimp for me because there isn't enough tail to load. Board is poppy though when taking off with two feet.
> 
> Long radius carves are probably the easiest on this board as well as small radius turns (kinda carvey but sometimes skiddy).
> 
> ...


What size boots do you ride? Do you suffer from a lot of drag while making deep carves? I have 11s and got the wide version and it is noticeably less quick from edge to edge, but I thought I needed it for the larger feet... I don't have any drag though and can really get my belly draggin'. I'm 6'3", 180 riding the 158 Proto CTX (wide).


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> What size boots do you ride? Do you suffer from a lot of drag while making deep carves? I have 11s and got the wide version and it is noticeably less quick from edge to edge, but I thought I needed it for the larger feet... I don't have any drag though and can really get my belly draggin'. I'm 6'3", 180 riding the 158 Proto CTX (wide).



I'm normally size 12, but I'm on low profile 11's, the Ride Hi-Phy.

I have maybe half an inch on the front and back, but my boot curls upwards, not to mention the +1 inch or so the bindings give me, so I have a lot of room to carve deep and not hit any drag. Also my stance angles give reduce the overhang as well. I think 11 is pretty much the cutoff for the CT. A ballpark of how deep it can go toe side would be about 70 degrees and the heel about 55. It's plenty for carving but I normally never go that deep unless I ride steep.

I rode a 159W Banana before this and noticed the sluggish side to side as well, so I said fuck it. I'm buying low pro boots and going normal. Biggest I'd go is a 25.5-26.0 mid-wide with a deep sidecut with these boots.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

NS boards come with no bevel, 0/0* edges, this may be why you find it "catchy/shifty" or however you want to put it. Throw a bevel on there and you won't have that problem.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Glade Ripper said:


> NS boards come with no bevel, 0/0* edges, this may be why you find it "catchy/shifty" or however you want to put it. Throw a bevel on there and you won't have that problem.


y they do dat?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

All their boards are like that. If they pre-bevel it to a higher degree than you like, it is quite hard to change. This way anyone that buys one of these sick boards, should have the knowledge of how to do basic maintenance, and therefor can create whatever bevel they want on their board


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Whats a good bevel angle for this board.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

rdot84 said:


> Whats a good bevel angle for this board.


bevel it 1 for side.

2 is for park riding.

3 if youre retarded. lol


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a 1.5* base and side angle so it stays a nice 90* for good edge hold


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok ill look into doing this.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Glade Ripper said:


> I have a 1.5* base and side angle so it stays a nice 90* for good edge hold


you do it yourself or take it to a shop?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Do it myself. It is extremely easy and there are quite a few videos on youtube about it. Seems scarier than it actually is and if you get some good tools it is very simple.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Glade Ripper said:


> Do it myself. It is extremely easy and there are quite a few videos on youtube about it. Seems scarier than it actually is and if you get some good tools it is very simple.


how do you measure the angles? protractor?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

You choose the angle you want on the tool and then drag it tip to tail on the base and side edge


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Glade Ripper said:


> You choose the angle you want on the tool and then drag it tip to tail on the base and side edge


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhh. gotcha


----------

